# Question on Revell's PT 167



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Except for the stand, it's an exact copy of Revell's PT 109 (I know) but other then the early 70's issue was it ever issued as the 167 again? I snagged an absolutely mint issue, even includes the sales receipt from Lee's hobby in CT.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its not really a copy of the PT-109 it IS the PT-109 kit. Revell has sold most of their ships as other similar versions. Actually their current USS Missouri is what used to be their New Jersey kit. The original Missouri tooling was adapted to make a motorized version back in the 1950s. Likewise the USS Hornet, Yorktown and Enterprise carrier are largely the same kit with minor part differences.

Revell Germany had the 167 out a few years back. But again its the same kit as the 109 as far as the plastic parts go.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanks for the info on the RG copy. I did mean "exact copy" as they didn't change anything except the stand unlike the PT 117 with the 109 stand.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

They just have a block on the mold that swaps out the nameplate. They do the same with the Missouri, which has been sold as the Iowa, Wisconsin, and New Jersey over the decades. One mold... four kits!

If you are familiar with the big Revell sailing ships, they do the same thing... the Cutty Sark is the same basic kit as the Thermopole, its just molded in black versus green. Likewise the English and Spanish Galleons differ in decals and the plastic shields that glue on the hull. The Constitution and United Statess have a different transom with the different ship name.

But the kits arent copies... Revell and Revell Germany share molds.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I figured they only had a couple kits they did that with, I know they did that with the C.S.S. Alabama and U.S.S. Kearsage, though the Alabama had a couple slight modifications.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Revell and AMT are both notorious for reissuing kits under different names, often changing nothing more than the decals, box art, and the name on the instruction sheet. As a builder, this can sometimes be a good thing--if you're looking for a particular kit and can trace the lineage from the original release to a more recent reissue, you can usually get it for much less than the original goes for and use aftermarket decals (if applicable). On the downside, occasionally the reissued kits are somewhat inaccurate for their intended purposes--a P-40 B boxed as a P-40 E, or a 1967 Volkswagen boxed as a 1963, for example; some subtle differences, some noticeable differences. If you know the kit's history it's not a problem; if you don't, it can be disappointing.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

The only time I have been let down with a differently named reissue was the PT 117. Instead of using the stand pieces that were used on the PT 167 which said "US Navy Torpedo Boat" they used the PT 109's and shipped it with a decal to go over it that said PT 117.
I knew I was getting the 109 but I had hoped for the 167 base with it.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I guess if you buy enough vintage kits you get used to it. Revell often just obliterated the name on the stand, making it smooth.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Don't forget to post some pix as you build. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I won't be building this kit. When I bought my kit it was the first present I ever bought with my own money at 11 years old. I got it for my older brother and we just lost him to cancer so I wanted to have this to sit on my desk next to my PC monitor.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

iamweasel said:


> I won't be building this kit. When I bought my kit it was the first present I ever bought with my own money at 11 years old. I got it for my older brother and we just lost him to cancer so I wanted to have this to sit on my desk next to my PC monitor.


That is the best reason I've ever heard for not building a kit. My sincere sympathies for your loss.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanks, I appreciate the kind words.


----------

